# Poudriere insists on building lang/rust with just 1 job



## mobeda (Jan 8, 2023)

Hi,

I am building packages with Poudriere on a hw.ncpu=24 machine and so far everything has been great in terms of parallelization.

Up until it started bulding lang/rust. Processes spawned by poudriere bulk explicitly have --jobs=1 and -j 1 in them.

It is going to take forever. Any ideas why?

13.1-RELEASE
poudriere 3.3.7_1
rust-1.66.0
cmake-core-3.24.3_2


----------



## larshenrikoern (Jan 8, 2023)

Put "MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=24" (or maybe bit lower number like 16) in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf. Make the file if it does not exist. Other make options for poudriere can be placed in the same file. See man make.conf.


----------



## mobeda (Jan 8, 2023)

larshenrikoern said:


> Put "MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=24" (or maybe bit lower number like 16) in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf. Make the file if it does not exist. Other make options for poudriere can be placed in the same file. See man make.conf.


Thank you but it is still one job in building Rust and some parts of Xorg.

Like, Xorg had been showing amazing parallelization up until the point of building its devel/llvm15 dependency. Its ninja process spawning c++ explicitly has -j 1 in it for some reason.


----------



## acheron (Jan 8, 2023)

You can just put ALLOW_MAKE_JOBS in poudrière.conf


----------



## mobeda (Jan 8, 2023)

acheron said:


> ALLOW_MAKE_JOBS in poudrière.conf


Thank you, that did the job. A lot of jobs, to be specific.

One question, though. Will poudriere be scaling the number of jobs per package down when there are more than one package? Or it will just decrease the number of simultaneously built packages?


----------



## acheron (Monday at 7:36 AM)

mobeda said:


> Thank you, that did the job. A lot of jobs, to be specific.
> 
> One question, though. Will poudriere be scaling the number of jobs per package down when there are more than one package? Or it will just decrease the number of simultaneously built packages?


poudriere doesn't have the logic for that and will always use the total number of cpus for MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER.


----------

